# [EVDL] status of Myers Motors duo?



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Zip, nada, not a peep from the newswies.

I suggest you contact them directly, and please let us know what they
say.
IF they want sales, they had better get-friendly.

http://www.myersmotors.com/preorder.html
info @myersmotors.com


{brucedp.150m.com}






> [email protected] wrote:
> > Is there evidence that the Duo exists? It was supposed to be available by
> > now. Has anyone seen or driven one?
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Much of that site hasn't been updated since 2009. All the images I saw
were CGI - no photos. Isn't looking good...

On 1/25/12 4:29 PM, Bruce EVangel Parmenter wrote:
> Zip, nada, not a peep from the newswies.
> 
> I suggest you contact them directly, and please let us know what they
> say.
> IF they want sales, they had better get-friendly.
> 
> http://www.myersmotors.com/preorder.html
> info @myersmotors.com
> 
>


> [email protected] wrote:
> >> Is there evidence that the Duo exists? It was supposed to be available by
> >> now. Has anyone seen or driven one?
> >>
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Here's Dana's response. 

John, 

Yes, you are correct. We are behind my schedule for putting the Duo on the
road. 

We have all the technology ... just not the funds to build the vehicle. We
are still working on it. I still am optimistic ... but that's about all I
can say right now.

If you have any ideas, feel free to pass them along. 

Dana Myers 
330 283 6765


--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/status-of-Myers-Motors-duo-tp4328199p4332555.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

One suggestion for funding that appears to work for many people is Kickstar=
ter. One sets a monetary goal and offers "rewards" for contributions of inc=
reasing amounts and usually some form of discount for the finished product.=
Perhaps Dana Myers would be able to create a suitable Kickstarter program =
for the Duo?



________________________________
From: John Schaefer <[email protected]>
To: [email protected] =

Sent: Thursday, January 26, 2012 11:30 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] status of Myers Motors duo?
=

Here's Dana's response. =


John, =


Yes, you are correct. We are behind my schedule for putting the Duo on =
the
road. =


We have all the technology ... just not the funds to build the vehicle. =
We
are still working on it. I still am optimistic ... but that's about all I
can say right now.

If you have any ideas, feel free to pass them along. =


Dana Myers =

330 283 6765
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20120127/da6cf739=
/attachment.html =

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Maybe I am late to the party here but I have a couple questions maybe someo=
ne knows the answer to. Does this MM Duo actually exist? It sure looks like=
a pizzabutt Sparrow that has been widened to side by side seating. And the=
NmG looks (to me) just like a Sparrow. Is MM the successor to Corbin for t=
he Sparrow? I am curious about the pictures of a couple "finished" producti=
on looking cars and then on the website I see some what looks like a CG int=
erior shot (Duo). Im cornfused! David Chapman.


________________________________
From: fred <[email protected]>
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List <[email protected]> =

Sent: Friday, January 27, 2012 2:21 AM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] status of Myers Motors duo?
=

One suggestion for funding that appears to work for many people is Kickstar=
ter. One sets a monetary goal and offers "rewards" for contributions of inc=
reasing amounts and usually some form of discount for the finished product.=
Perhaps Dana Myers would be able to create a suitable Kickstarter program =
for the Duo?



________________________________
From: John Schaefer <[email protected]>
To: [email protected] =

Sent: Thursday, January 26, 2012 11:30 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] status of Myers Motors duo?

Here's Dana's response. =


John, =


Yes, you are correct. We are behind my schedule for putting the Duo o=
n the
road. =


We have all the technology ... just not the funds to build the vehicle. =
We
are still working on it. I still am optimistic ... but that's about all I
can say right now.

If you have any ideas, feel free to pass them along. =


Dana Myers =

330 283 6765
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20120127/da6cf739=
/attachment.html =

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20120127/006610b7=
/attachment.html =

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> On 27 Jan 2012 at 6:42, David Chapman wrote:
> 
> > Does this MM Duo actually exist?
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

The Duo is likely to have some pizza-butt (a Corbin Sparrow EV term) 
roots. I hope old-timers will chime in with any corrections, but 
Corbin was in the design phase of an electric two seater called the 
Merlin. 

Later, about the time of the mismanagement of funds, the design team 
announced the Merlin would be an ice. A couple of prototypes were 
sold off with a lot of the liquidation left-overs when Corbin purged 
that portion of their production line (they made good profits off 
their ice-motorcycle leather products - cycle-gangs/clubs loved them). 
Here is a link to see a Merlin
http://images.search.yahoo.com/search/images;_ylt=A2KJkK0KyiJP7CQAQEyLuLkF?p=corbin+merlin

When Myers bought the rights, they must have gotten the design plans 
for the Merlin, as their announced Duo probably drew ideas from it.
But Myers must have put a lot of updating in their design. It looks
quite cleaned up, and applicable for today's discerning EV buyer, see
http://images.search.yahoo.com/search/images;_ylt=A2KJkeuuySJPS1cAdlOLuLkF?p=myers+duo

There is plenty of competition, so the Duo may never come out. Take a 
gander at other 3-wheeled 2-seater EVs (all the ones that I know of 
that have already gone-belly-up/failed are not shown, and some of 
these may never see production):

http://www.engadget.com/2011/04/15/t3-motions-three-wheeled-r3-is-real-has-in-dash-galaxy-tab-vi/

http://www.hotcarszone.com/concept-car/ktm-launched-e3w-electric-concept-car-production-in-2013.html#more-14820

http://inhabitat.com/sam-all-electric-vehicle-by-cree/

http://inhabitat.com/transportation-tuesday-the-80mph-triac-goes-on-sale/

http://www.ecofriend.com/entry/epic-unveils-ev-torq-all-electric-sports-car/

http://green.autoblog.com/2009/09/28/arcimoto-pulse-the-latest-tiny-3-wheeled-electric-vehicle/

http://inhabitat.com/e-rex-three-wheeled-ev-is-three-times-more-efficient-than-a-prius/

http://green.autoblog.com/2007/02/17/venture-vehicles-to-design-and-build-100-mpg-three-wheeled-road/

http://www.darkroastedblend.com/2007/08/worlds-smallest-vehicles.html

And last and most least (because of who is promoting it)
http://www.zapworld.com/zap-alias-electric-car


{brucedp.150m.com}







> David Chapman wrote:
> > Maybe I am late to the party here but I have a couple questions maybe
> > someone knows the answer to. Does this MM Duo actually exist? It sure
> > looks like a pizzabutt Sparrow that has been widened to side by side
> ...


----------

